# un si fa no fa delicat



## palindrome

Hello 
Could anyone help me with the meaning of "un si fa no fa delicat" in the following phrase, which is talking about Barcelona:
les seves dones són un xic 
virils, i els seus homes, un si fa no fa delicat


----------



## betulina

Hi, palindrome,

I think it's like saying "més o menys igual de delicats" (les dones són tan virils com els homes delicats). In Spanish perhaps it could be "otro tanto delicados".

Wait for other opinons, though.


----------



## ernest_

I don't really understand what it means, but I suppose betulina might be right.


----------



## Tropolotròp

Hola palindrome:

El significat exacte de "si fa no fa" és "poc més o menys", en castellà crec que diuen igual, "poco más o menos". I think in english you would say "more or less delicated", "somehow delicated"...

Cheers


----------



## albada

Hi Palindrome!

I'd probably say "kind of delicate", or "somehow delicate", volent dir que tenen una mena de delicadesa. 

Albada


----------



## palindrome

Gracies! Somehow delicate is what I put!


----------



## cacarulo

En castellano existe la expresión *un sí es no es *que significa ‘un tanto, algo’.


----------

